# pics of the 180 gal and 10 gal



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

check it.


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

Awesome tanks man! I like the aquascaping!


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

very cool, nice work


----------



## XSPhoto (Sep 26, 2007)

nice, is that dwarf hairgrass in the 10gal?


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

XSPhoto said:


> nice, is that dwarf hairgrass in the 10gal?


y yes it is. I hate the stuff, but it looks so good. Just a pain in the ass


----------



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

Those 2 tanks are niceeee!


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

nice work ryan dam those look good i cant belive that bigger scape grew so much yes i remember your first post on that wow


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

pirayaman said:


> nice work ryan dam those look good i cant belive that bigger scape grew so much yes i remember your first post on that wow


thx man. That tank is a pain to maintain but fun


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Love the 10 gallon...well done.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

yeah that ten gallon is very classy 
good work!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)




----------

